#kubuntu-council 2016-01-29
<valorie> we got an email about joining this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase
<valorie> seems like that should have gone to Kubuntu Devels, but ....
<yofel> I wonder if we shouldn't just have both groups in there. But a way to add people ourselves would be nice.
<yofel> Lets see what they say first
<clivejo> wow
<valorie> wow?
 * clivejo runs away
<clivejo> didnt know you guys had a channel
<valorie> btw all -- I refreshed Jon Thomas' membership (JonTheEchidna) https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman
<valorie> after talking to him on FB
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-22
<yofel> ahoneybun: are the links on the website really the ones that were there before? docs.kubuntu.org looks wrong to me as that maps onto a different server, while e.g. docs.kubuntu.co.uk/1604/ works fine
<yofel> also
<yofel> © Copyright 2021, Kubuntu Team.
<yofel> someone got a Tardis in here? :D
<acheronuk> yofel: Jonathan built a new weegie. is that what you mean?
<yofel> acheronuk: my point is that the server he seems to have set every up correctly
<yofel> the docs are available on docs.kubuntu.co.uk, but the website links to docs.kubuntu.org
<yofel> was that ever a thing?
<acheronuk> ah
<yofel> I vaguely remember some discussion about that subdomain, but I don't know if canonical actually ever mapped that to weegie
<acheronuk> seems to have been .org since at least 2010, if I read the change history right
<ahoneybun> The .org seems to be the issue yofel
<ahoneybun> If I changed the website to use the .co.uk then it would fine.
<yofel> right, or you talk to canonical about the domain target - the server accepts both
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> updated the links to .co.uk to fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks yofel for the info
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yay going to Scale
<valorie> when is scale, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mar 7-12
<valorie> cool
<valorie> last year I was thinking of trying to go
<valorie> but not this year.....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> darn!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie can you confirm that our docs are reachable?
<valorie> checking
<valorie> http://docs.kubuntu.org does nothing
<valorie> via the support page, no problem
<valorie> thanks for pushing that, ahoneybun
<mparillo> The Module Index points to: http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk/1704/py-modindex.html
<mparillo> The requested URL /1704/py-modindex.html was not found on this server.
<mparillo> Probably not worth a Launchpad bug as 17.04 is EOL.
<valorie> yes, we should remove the link
<valorie> too many people trying to upgrade now that it's eol
<valorie> and surprise; having issues!
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-23
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> docs.kubuntu.co.uk works though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what module index?
<valorie> ahoneybun: dunno, but we shouldn't be offering docs for 17.04
<valorie> it is eol
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/support/ > http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk/1704/ > Second link from the bottom.
<acheronuk> valorie: https://opensource.com/article/18/1/move-to-linux-old-windows?utm_content=buffer90c08&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<acheronuk> grr. forgot to prune off the referrer cr*p
<acheronuk> https://opensource.com/article/18/1/move-to-linux-old-windows
<valorie> what a cool little article
<valorie> so non-religious
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> thanks for the confirmation valorie and np.
<ahoneybun> removed links for 17.04
<ahoneybun> they are reachable but don't want to recommend using it
<ahoneybun> and follow our downloads page
<valorie> thank you!
<valorie> right, it's fine for the old links to work
<valorie> imo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: I hope you've been having better weather than us... Yesterday we had a huge rain storm and today all the puddles froze over! I usually don't slip but I slipped on ice three times walking home!
<ahoneybun> also this valorie : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/tree/kubuntu-18.04-LTS
<ahoneybun> we'll see how far it gets today
<ahoneybun> or till the weekend lol
<valorie> ahoneybun: Thomas is on his way here with the new computer for Bob (windows)
<valorie> after he's done setting that up, perhaps I can persuade him to help me get that cloned and make my first PR
<valorie> would be great to have new screenies at least!
<ahoneybun> yea that's a start
<ahoneybun> but with 5.12 LTS since 18.04 will ship with that no?
<acheronuk> valorie: non-religious?
<valorie> not all fraught with fanboyism
<ahoneybun> not sure if we made that choice yet
<valorie> ahoneybun: yes if possible
<valorie> I've got the beta running an it's great
<valorie> whoops, here is thomas
<ahoneybun> yea screenshots would be great to start
<acheronuk> valorie: oh, right. gotcha
<valorie> I'll be in and out of IRC for awhile
<ahoneybun> I'll get a laptop with it loaded when I can.
<ahoneybun> let me know more info acheronuk on this release if you can
<ahoneybun> I've been out of the loop a LOT
<acheronuk> at the moment I feel out of the loop. this meltdown thing with launchpad has meant not much doing
<valorie> ahoneybun: with alpha 2 coming up, we all might get more in the loop
<valorie> I think that even includes the release team
<ahoneybun> ah alright.
<valorie> this whole disaster has knocked everyone back
<valorie> the builders are not even at full capacity again yet
<valorie> amd64+arm are all that is building
<valorie> no i386 at all
<tsimonq2> ...huh?
<tsimonq2> All of them should be back.
<valorie> not according to the irc channel topics.....
<valorie> still limited
<valorie> I just checked
<tsimonq2> Then the topic is wrong, every arch is building now.
<valorie> maybe they are just waiting for some successes or so
<valorie> to update the topics
<tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> the builder are working, but plasma fails
<valorie> :(
<valorie> and yet the beta is running *great*!
<acheronuk> there is that.
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-24
<ahoneybun> Downloading the Bionic Beaver
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-25
<acheronuk> launchpad has every growing queues. KCI is disabled as builds would just time out. no point staging anything, as the builders are queued up
<acheronuk> so I am going to do other stuff until ubuntu give us a proper build system again
<acheronuk> I'll be around. I'm just a bit fed up with watching LP and hoping
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same here.
<acheronuk> January feels wasted
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Agreed.
<valorie> to be fair, January is often wasted!
<valorie> but it seems bad leading up to an LTS this way
<valorie> gotta wonder why Canonical is sitting on their hands
<tsimonq2> To be fair though, they're not.
<tsimonq2> Like, from the outside, one could think that.
<tsimonq2> But, now they have all architectures back, and are investigating long queues now,
<valorie> that took weeks
<tsimonq2> Also, now that it's back, *everyone* wants to use it. :P
<tsimonq2> Right
<valorie> why?
<valorie> I'm sure the release team is also frustrated
<tsimonq2> The CDA was a week later than it was actually disclosed for Meltdown and Spectre.
<tsimonq2> I'm sure they are too.
<valorie> the early disclosure hosed a lot of things up
<valorie> and that was not their fault, I assume
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yeah, wgrant in #ubuntu-release says that we're waiting on Intel and AMD to Patch Their Shit™
<valorie> would be nice
<valorie> and yet we have deadlines looming
<tsimonq2> I can deal with the poking on those as they come up.
<tsimonq2> Don't worry. :)
<valorie> I'm not worrying; just trying to prepare in advance
<acheronuk> **** it. I'm doing a full stage of frameworks in the secret ninja ppa. that has a high build score ;)
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> <3
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: YES GO GO GO GO GO GO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> :3
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I may need to to sign qqc-desktop-style tomorrow if that builds ok on arm and other weirdo arches
<acheronuk> I assume that is no prob. that one is not in our set still
<acheronuk> we need a refresh
<acheronuk> *need you to sign
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rWZBROoR/file_4113.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My new shirt :D
<valorie> reality
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> True
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-27
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Alaska decided to move my flight up a bit!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, two hours later on both arrival and departure, but yeah
<valorie> departure!
<valorie> wow
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I didn't expect this
<valorie> reality is what it is
<valorie> we'll deal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-28
<acheronuk> valorie: https://phabricator.kde.org/T6859#125175
<valorie> thanks for the ping, acheronuk! that is an awesome beginning
<valorie> icon right now is meh
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-23
<valorie> @ahoneybun -- did you reply in the bug reports or only in email to those BRs to the Council list?
<valorie> it looks like only us KC members can see your replies
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I commented on LP.
<valorie> ok
<RikMills> disco removed from download page
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Thanks RikMills. I forgot about it.
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-24
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1220648693394788354
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> Do we want that for 3 years on our LTS?
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> To be blunt, to me, that is very boring and disappointing
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> (Photo, 606x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QBOPC06Y/file_22598.jpg
<valorie> I think no, but.....
<valorie> I like the two you had https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/1220675708042825729
<valorie> esp. the mountain
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes +1 from me too, I think that's much better
<valorie> shall we send it to the KC list for a vote?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes I think so 😁
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-25
<valorie> https://kde.org/hardware
<valorie> I was the first one to ask zareason for Kubuntu and they've been offering it ever since!
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> the Focus looks very good there
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Yay!!!
